# The pot at the end of the rainbow



## newtgadget (Jul 13, 2006)

someone finally found it!


----------



## bombsqd (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't want the treasure in that pot


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2006)

As the wee ones (Leprechauns) say "It's all a crap shoot anyway". :D


----------

